# Bass - Thanks to Dave I know have all the Pikes { BUCKETHEAD LAND }



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

These some of the best I have heard...

some of my friends test music for midbass testing.... These are just a few he mentioned.. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaqlnPMB1Vg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GU-zgbEohf0&list=PLA9A7E6C77728E382

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7JvIwoDZnY


----------

